# easy bbq/outdoor stove idea



## treefrog (Mar 18, 2006)

two wheel rims, a little welding, cut a feed door - zippo, bang, done!


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

Have to let the hubby see this!!!!! Found a use for those rims that are kicking around the property!!


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I need to find some rims, bought a stick welder and trying to find projects to learn to weld better.


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

My husband made all sorts of fun things from horseshoes when he first started welding. If you don't have any of your own I'm sure a neighbor will have some lying around. Lots of ideas on the net to get you started!


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool

One more rim, maybe with the center cut out and possibly trim the height (width when on car) down so that it wraps up around the pot. Keeps the wind off and puts heat on, the sides of the pot as well as the bottom. Would only be good to do if that's the only thing/pot you'll use on it.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 18, 2006)

beware mag (magnesium) or alloy rims! they might melt at the most inopportune time. old, rusty steel is best, i think.


----------

